# Photo Montage



## Traxdi (17. August 2003)

Hallo Photofans
Wer könnte mir einen Tip geben?
Suche seit längeren ein Photoprogramm, womit man demontieren kann.
Für zb. eine eigene Spasszeitung mit schlagseite herzustellen.Gesichter sollte
man in andere Körperformen importieren können.Gute anfertigungen von collagen sollten möglich sein.Impotieren von Photos in Hintergründe ,effekte,Bildbearbeitung, etc..
Wäre nett wenn jemand mir einen Tip geben könnte


   Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. August 2003)

Photoshop 6 zum Beispiel.
Nicht so bekannt aber gut


----------



## Traxdi (17. August 2003)

*Photomontage*

Danke für den Tip.werd mir das Programm mal näher anschauen


----------

